
Jurassic Park Dinosaurs Illustrated with Modern Science - raattgift
https://jurassicparkterror.net/jurassic-park-dinosaurs/
======
brmgb
Nice article indeed. There are actually less feathered species than I
expected.

It reminded me of one of my favourite article about how dinosaurs are drawn
[1]. Two paleoartists draw modern animals like Hollywood draws dinosaurs. It
was eyes opening to me. We mostly have skeletons of dinausors but fat and soft
tissues play a very important role in how animals look.

[1] [https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/natashaumer/dinosaur-
an...](https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/natashaumer/dinosaur-animals)

~~~
KineticLensman
Your link is also excellent!

I also think - when people ask- "but how did Tyrannosaurs manage with such
stupid little arms" \- just how well birds can manipulate objects (and in the
case of some corvids, tools) with just two feet and a lipless pointy beak.
Ever watch a parrot peel the skin off a grape? I've never managed that even
with the advantage of opposing thumbs.

In fact modern birds are my favourite dinosaur-like things.

~~~
Swizec
Funfact: birds aren’t dinosaur-like. They _are_ dinosaurs. Theropods
specifically

~~~
catalogia
Yet for some reason nobody appreciates when I label the leftover chicken in
the fridge "dino meat."

------
hoorayimhelping
I actually learned the bit about Raptors and Deinonychus from Calvin and
Hobbes. Calvin would never mention velociraptors, but several times mentioned
packs of hungry deinonychus. Being a 10 year old boy when Jurassic Park came
out and being obsessed with dinosaurs, I looked up what Calvin was talking
about and learned that raptors were modeled after this smaller dinosaur, and
that they were about the size of a turkey, not the size they are in the
movies.

~~~
karatestomp
In the book they're specifically Velociraptor antirrhopus (rather than
mongoliensis), which, as I understand it, actually was a name for Deinonychus
antirrhopus for a while before they settled on the current hame. So they
(kinda) really are supposed to be Deinonychus.

[EDIT] ah, I see the article covers that.

~~~
mattbk1
The larger _Utahraptor_ was discovered while the movie was being written/made,
but only the consulting paleontologists knew they were making the raptors so
large for the movie.

------
kevin_thibedeau
The thing about the motion sensitive vision was only hinted at in the movie
but the book explains it as a result of the frog DNA used to fill in missing
sequences.

~~~
apple4ever
That's probably the best way to explain the differences from the movie to real
life. I think its a decent explanation that holds up upon suspension of
disbelief.

------
bloopernova
This article is great! I was completely absorbed the whole time I was reading
it :)

Thank you to the author and the people who shared it!

------
jvanderbot
Those "Long necks" probably didn't hold their neck that way, according to this
highly informative article: [https://svpow.com/2009/05/31/necks-
lie/](https://svpow.com/2009/05/31/necks-lie/)

~~~
6gvONxR4sf7o
The article discusses pretty recent developments, so I'm trusting OP over a
2009 piece.

~~~
jvanderbot
More than recent / old, I think the neck posture debate is still active.

------
dilippkumar
This is my favorite talk on the T-Rex:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f-jD7kQvyPs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f-jD7kQvyPs)

I stopped being obsessed with dinosaurs 15 years ago. This was a great
introduction to how our picture of the T-Rex has advanced since then.

------
mpercy
Lovely article. Allosaurus is amazing and terrifying. Very cool factoids about
the bunny hands, first time hearing they were incorrectly depicted.

~~~
karatestomp
I remember having two Jurassic Park velociraptor toys as a kid. One had the
arms positioned as in the film but, oddly enough, the other got it right, as
in the article.

Wrong:

[http://www.toydreams.co.uk/images/jurassicpark/loose/dinosau...](http://www.toydreams.co.uk/images/jurassicpark/loose/dinosaurs/velociraptor.jpg)

Right:

[http://dinotoyblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/JPRaptor-4...](http://dinotoyblog.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/07/JPRaptor-4.jpg)

~~~
baxuz
That second image just triggered something in my brain.

I remember the texture and the smell of the rubber after 20+ years.

~~~
karatestomp
I remember 2 being harder plastic and 1 being the more rubbery one. Though I
could well be wrong. Sold all that stuff years ago except three or four of the
bigger ones, which my kids play with.

------
ncmncm
To me the most surprising detail was how scrawny T. _rex_ legs turn out to be.

------
jger15
the post references this vid of Real Parasaurolophus Calls
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtpSOpUDCb8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QtpSOpUDCb8)

not loud or anything but spooked my cat

------
29athrowaway
Dinosaurs could have feathers for thermal reasons. e.g.: to keep baby
dinosaurs warm.

------
jiofih
Great article. I was almost lost in the first section though, as I’m sure 99%
of humans understand “dinosaur” to mean “all those huge ass animals that lived
200 million years ago” and not a particular biological group. The Wikipedia
page on dinosaurs does a much better, non-pedantic job at explaining the
distinctions.

~~~
atombender
But isn't the whole point about this article to be "pedantic" about popular
misconceptions?

